

Using automated screenshots to test Canvas and user interfaces - uptown
http://www.holovaty.com/writing/automated-screenshot-tests/

======
xexers
This type of testing is not new. I used something like this 8 years ago.

There are pros and cons to screenshot testing... the biggest downside is that
it catches EVERYTHING. Most websites have a header, sidebar, and other shared
modules used throughout the entire site. If the developers change anything in
these modules, all of your screenshots will break... and if the developers do
this constantly, your tests are basically useless.

------
kovacs
This app is amazing! What a great way to learn guitar or a specific song on
guitar!

------
Zikes
The title needs fixed, the <canvas> got filtered out.

